# front taper cut off..



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

bought some 444sl line of a guy used to try out a 6wt I built. Got the line today and their is no front taper on the line..completely cut off. Why would someone do this? I emailed him and asked him about it he said..no it has a really aggresive front taper. Yes like a level line attached to a running line. Ah well too much trouble to send back to him didn't charge that much liek $10 but just can't figure out why someone would take the taper off, might work for bass bugs etc.
Janus


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thats weird. has it been used? I nail knot my leader to the fly line and I end up clipping a lil piece off if I change leaders. other than that idk?


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I usually cut off the front 18" for better turnover of heavy flies, but the whole taper? 
I use old flylines to make sinktips by cutting off the front 15-20' and using a braided mono sleeve(feed lines into opposite ends of a 3" piece till they meet in the middle,nailknot the ends and use a dab of aquaseal on the knots and in the middle where the lines meet) to attach one of the sinktips for multi-tip lines that you can buy separately,I like RIO tips.Maybe you can get some mileage out of that line that way?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

If there is a need for a great deal of backing, that is often done. The size of some spools does not permit much backing.
John


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I never been to my backing yet but its always good to fill up your reel with enough backing so your flyline isn't a bunch of small loops and plus if a big fishy wants to run you might need it. I say fill it up but remember to make sure you have room for your fly line!! I actually had to undo my fly line a few times last time I strung up my rod cause I used to much backing on accident and the fly line wouldn't fit!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Maybe and maybe not! Measure the entire line and chack if it all there or close to it. We spey caster do cut down lines to modify to optiimal weight and to use of different heads like floating and different sinking tips to use on it to get the desired effects.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

gonna measure it tonignt cortland says 90'..I'll report my results.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok let us know. or me know at least. seems everyone gos to sleep now but me.....


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Line is 81' so that would be 9' cut off the front. I wrote the guy and told him how ridiculous it is to sell someone a line with 9' cut off the front and not tell them beforehand. ...I just wanted to get an old cheap wf6 intact. ahh well. I'll figure out something to do with it.
Janus


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya man he must of used it up then sold it off. that sucks... heres some cheap lines. I got a orvis wonder line from here that is just sitting around but heck it was 8 bux check it out man. it came with a perfection loop built in. they have 6wt and its only 8 bux! plus ship prolly. but I am sure you can find some stuff to go with it. they got orvis mountain tippet. 12 packs for 8 bux too! i got some it is fine nothing wrong with it. works like a charm! saves me like 40 bux on tippet material! don't let the name of the place fool ya like you are getting old stuff cause it says closeouts.. I got a tfo pro 5 wt rod and orvis rocky mountain reel with line and backing all for $150 brand new and the rod alone costs that alone!! I saved like $100 bux if that! also its got a lifetime warranty! can't beat this place! 
http://www.flyshopcloseouts.com/cpoint201/category.htm?categoryId=18098&catalogStyleId=528


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Whoa, you definetly got screwed! Was that Ebay? 
Dang Janus wished you say something about 6wt since I dont have a rod in that weight no more but still got a well used but still good Rio Nymph 6wt line here laying around.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Whoa, you definetly got screwed! Was that Ebay?
> Dang Janus wished you say something about 6wt since I dont have a rod in that weight no more but still got a well used but still good Rio Nymph 6wt line here laying around.


Ha! I did!! no not ebay.. the guy is sticking by his story , he said that's how it came out the box.. refunded my money said I can keep the line and asked that I "keep it quiet"..."hush money"=weird.
Janus


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

janus i got a guitar pedal of ebay and it didn't work. i send it back and he says he never gets it. i tell him I am gonna file a complaint he says heres your money and who cares if I get it cause it don't work. lol maybe they think they can get one over on us. at least you got a refund. now take that and get some orvis line for 8 bux! I have some right here and trust me it looks legit. comes with a loop on the end so none missing of it! never tried it but it should work fine. I know the tippet for 8 bux for 12 packs is fine. works for bass and gills. never tried it on steel but it would still prolly work. um fly fish dog he did say 6wt! lol. come to think of it the orvis line i got sitting here is a 6wt too i think?? heres a pic of what it looks like.


----------

